
Ask HN: Tools of the Trade, 2019 Edition - yarapavan
Inspiration:<p>Hacker News Tools of the Trade - https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;cjbarber&#x2F;ToolsOfTheTrade
======
quickthrower2
For side project it’s: Netlify, mailchimp, google analytics, google search
console, vs code, git, semrush, bitbucket, sometimes grammarly, jsfiddle,
Hugo, zoho mail. For artwork pen, paper and brother scanner and paint.net.

------
5_minutes
Don't let me copypaste unnecessarily :0

------
JamesClear99
Rust and Julia as programming languages.

Spacemacs as editor.

Gitlab and netlify for hosting static websites.

~~~
djpilot
Spacemacs is superb once you get it setup right. Best of every world!

